# This forum has gone to sh!t



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

No worthwhile posts. Nothing. This place sucks major cock lately. Post some video or pics or get the fvck out.

I'll start with an old video I've posted before. BMX 360 stuff. Post sh!t up *****es and get this stuff crackin again.

http://www.eyespydesigns.com/movies/JoelAlamo_360.wmv


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I was gunna wait till I finished building up my bike to post a topic... but heres what I got so far for my suburban build:










2008 NS suburban w/ 2008 Fox RLC F100, rest is a secret

Fence ride:


...And i'm building a Quarter pipe in my backyard, i'm a little afraid that the angle is too steep, but I guess ill just get used to it. Heres what I gots so far:


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

delete....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

....nvm


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

damn kid!
it must be nice having money!
EDIT:
oh, i'm actually building up a bike right now, too.
but its not very far to even post anything yet.
im repainting and modifying my frame and ordering a bunch of new parts.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Does that help the forum?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ya that helps a little


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ohhh did anyone notice the new search bar...


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice 3's Joel.

I have been building a lot lately. Here is a link to one of the spots I built.

http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/blogs/guest-blogs/more-scott-hq-track-pics
here is another 
http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/blogs/guest-blogs/champery-mini-park
that wallride is fun. it is huge and has a tranny twice as wide as the wall.
I am building some more stuff in a ski resort in Leysin, Switzerland. Pics soon to come.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

next week there will be some postage of some new DJs that me and bro are building,


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

aggiebiker.. YEAH!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

don't you have some more pictures to take for your new bike check thread?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I added some air pressure to the tires, so yeah. It's time for a new thread.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Needs more hot chick shots...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Too ****ty looking for my tastes, and way too much make up, next!


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*this might help a little*

Locals killing it in SLC

DJ skeet, I have a Suburban on it's way. Can't wait, still gotta get a fork and cranks. Will post pics eventually.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sick tuck no-hander!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Too ****ty looking for my tastes, and way too much make up, next!


yeah..
that bottom pic looks better though, i think.
shes still very do-able..
sh*t, i wouldnt even think of passing up the opportunity if it came up. haha


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This is _almost_ as lame as this forum has been lately.....


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

i think its just a dry spell...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ya i dont really come on here much all the cool kids left.....


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Some stuff to look at...

Mob in Chrome.

















S & M Patriot Stem.









Odyssey Pedals.









Joel, when do we ride Trestle?


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a pic I took of Cam at the post office one day when they were filming... I think its kinda sick  I'm disappointed though because I only had my little camcorder instead of my regular camera


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Joel, when do we ride Trestle?


I'm ready for some trails for sure. They open this weekend! They also are starting the Crankworx course build out today. Gravity Logic showed up last night and so did Cowan. Aaron Chase is building the first feature too. No more rock drop. Scaling it down to a trickable 10-12 footer to get things going.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I admit to being a main perpetrator in bringing this forum to shiiit. Once I'm better I'll post up some pics and vids, but that will take all summer, and plus I'll be working a lot also. Until then, pce out mofos. I'm quitting this forum until I have good shiit to post.

Tim


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> I'm ready for some trails for sure. They open this weekend! They also are starting the Crankworx course build out today. Gravity Logic showed up last night and so did Cowan. Aaron Chase is building the first feature too. No more rock drop. Scaling it down to a trickable 10-12 footer to get things going.


Cool! The drop last year was a bit much. Will this be a multiple line course or a single like last year? Do you guys have as many dead trees as Sol Vista?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Diggin the brunette


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are some more recent pics....
*
And this is my SONAR section....
*


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.thecomeupboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9930


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

nothing like a good table


----------

